# Was ist rDesktop genau?!



## KamuiXY (13. April 2004)

Ich hab im net was für Linux gefunden, das sich "rDesktop" nennt.
Was kann man damit machen? Ist das soen Windows emulator oder sowas in der art?
Ich sehe da auf den screens immer nur das programm "rDesktop" mit einem kompletten windows darin, also Winprogramme die darin laufen.

Kann mir da einer helfen? ^^

thanks
cya


----------



## metalgear (13. April 2004)

Also genaues kann ich dir auch net sagen, aber ich hab mal ein bisschen danach gegoogelt. Hört sich für mich an wie so 'ne Art umfangreiches Wine. Schau am besten mal hier nach:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2002/4267.html


----------



## KamuiXY (13. April 2004)

genau das dachte ich mir auch in etwa 
vielen danke für die antwort!


----------



## mathiu (14. April 2004)

ne, das ist kein umfangreiches wine..jedenfalls soweit ich weiss..(vielleicht hat es ja noch verborgene Funktionen, die ich nicht kenne..)

Ich hab das verwendet, als Client für RemotDesktop auf W2k Servern..


----------

